# Synchro onglets Safari en carafe



## Fraxinus_me_fecit (16 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour,

Drôle de souci qui m'est apparu il y a quelque temps, mais qui ne semble pas vouloir se régler : la synchro d'onglets de Safari _via_ iCloud semble complètement dans les choux. 

Sur mon Mac (MacBook Air Intel 2020) quand je clique sur l'icône nuage de Safari, il m'affiche une fois de temps en temps les onglets de mon iPhone (pas toujours à jour, d'ailleurs !) et si j'ai le malheur de cliquer sur un, tous disparaissent et ne reviennent pas. Sur mon iPhone (iPhone 7) je n'ai carrément aucun affichage des onglets du Mac…

Je tiens à dire que je suis à jour à la fois sur Mac (macOS 11.1, Safari 14.0.2) et sur iPhone (iOS 14.3) et que dans les paramètres iCloud, des deux côtés il m'annonce que la synchro Safari est bien active… et qu'en plus, travaillant à la maison en ce moment, les deux appareils sont branchés sur le même WiFi.

J'espérais que les mises à jour récentes règleraient le problème, mais ça ne semble pas être le cas…


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (16 Décembre 2020)

A part la suggestion de Siri qui me permet de voir un onglet du mac sur l'iPhone, cela ne fonctionne pas non plus chez moi


----------



## Fraxinus_me_fecit (16 Décembre 2020)

Oui, pareil ! Je n'avais pas pensé à essayer ça. Ça veut dire que le serveur iCloud “sait” que les onglets sont là, mais il ne les affiche pas…

Le truc qui me paraît vraiment bizarre, c'est que de temps en temps il est capable de les afficher sur Mac, mais si j'en ouvre un, il disparaissent ensuite tous…


----------

